# Capt. Nathan's Fishing Weekend, Little Different Report, Port Aransas, TX; 7/17/22



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Where do I start? The nerves still haven’t settled. First and foremost, thank you Lord for blessing us with good weather(at least on day two!), safe travels, and the right fish.

Best I can remember it’s been a 10-12 year battle against some of the best anglers on the coast before this, my first 1st place win! Thank you Cooper Hartmann for asking me to fill in on this one. Thank you to your main sponsor, Techcon Trenching. Our plan came together and I’ve always said finding the right tournament partner takes a special person. Y’all have to mesh together and be able to feed off each other. We’ve never fished at this level before, but it just clicked. 

Thank you Ron Henne, Jr. for an exciting tournament series, the Profesional Redfish League. The format makes it anybody’s game. 

I would like to give a special thank you to Michael Bosse with Down South Lures. The burner shad you make are irresistible to redfish, along with supplying the best Owner Cutting Point screw lock jig heads.

Kresta’s Boats and Motors for the service/maintanance on my Majek Boat and Yamaha motor. Always getting me back on the water fast. 

Majek Boats, for building the 25 Illusion that allows me to chase fish skinny, and is so well made I know I can cross any bay in any weather knowing it is built solid.

Laguna Rods, for recently allowing me to become a part of y’alls team. The 7’6” Liquid series rods cast a mile and are indestructible against bruiser redfish.

Fins Braid, for make the thinnest but yet toughest braid on the market.

Cooper and I were able to put a 5 fish bag together over two days of 39.64#, with our big fish weighing 8.66. It was down to the wire but grabbed the win by 1 pound over 2nd place. I don’t think I will ever forget how this day just came together, and everything worked. Thank you to everyone for the support, especially my wife and biggest supporter. Thank you to my entire family for the encouragement.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Congratulations Sir


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

Congrats Capt!


----------

